# Possession Aggression toward other dogs



## StarStruck (Feb 23, 2008)

I am about to become the human mommy of a lovely, gorgeous labrador retriever. The only bad behavior that she has is possession aggression aimed at other dogs. She's fine with humans taking her toys, especially if you're going to throw them so she can bring them back. She absolutely loves fetch, and has never so much as growled at a human attempting to steal a toy or food from her. Other dogs, however, she threatens with a growl, and if they do not back off, she will lunge at them/attack them.

She will be 5 years old around October, and from what I know, the dog she grew up with was a total bully to her. The other dog would always take her toys, attack her if anyone pet her...she was always happy to see people, but if she whimpered with excitement, the other dog would litterally fight with her. It didn't matter whether she got attention or not, as long as she was whimpering, the other one let her know it was NOT acceptable. I think that was a dominance issue with the other dog, but now...this great lab is so possessive of her stuff, she can't even play tug of war with another dog...and my dogs LOVE playing tug of war with eachother.

I have never had to deal with this. I have a boxer that was food aggressive toward people, but he is not like that anymore, because I took some fantastic advice from a trainer and some internet folks. Now, kids can play in his food bowl, and he'll either look at them like, "What'cha doin'?" Or, just keep licking at the food and trying to eat around them. He just doesn't care anymore.

I'm afraid Goldie (temporary name, i do not have her yet, but i plan to rename her when i do) will start a fight with my dogs. I keep about 40 dog toys available at all times, all different shapes, sizes, textures...my dogs have NEVER once got into a disagreement over play time. I don't want to put them in danger, when Goldie arrives. I WILL introduce them slowly. I'm not going to just stick them somewhere and that's it. They will get proper introductions. But, Goldie is FINE with other dogs. When there is toys, or food, involved it's a whole different story. Meeting Goldie and letting her play with your dog, you'd never know she was such an aggressive girl. Introduce a toy to the scene, and you'll see her true colors.

What can I do?
Will I always have to keep play times seperate? Will I always have to feed Goldie seperately from everyone else? Any advice is greatly appreciated.

She is being "held" for me. I just couldn't take her, knowing about this problem. I'd like advice and suggestions, first. Like I said, I don't want to put my current dogs in a dangerous situation all over a toy that might have costed only $1...it is just not worth it.
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Has the dog ever attacked another dog or human? If so, what was the outcome? 

This will basically be a management issue using NILIF. That means keeping and maintaining control of all resources, including toys. 

It will take time and your patience, so it will be a management issue with your dogs as well.


----------



## StarStruck (Feb 23, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Has the dog ever attacked another dog or human? If so, what was the outcome?
> 
> This will basically be a management issue using NILIF. That means keeping and maintaining control of all resources, including toys.
> 
> It will take time and your patience, so it will be a management issue with your dogs as well.


Goldie has never attacked a human. She's almost 5, and hasn't even really growled, except playful growling...which, I get growled at daily when I rough house with my current dogs. They're definitely not serious, nor has Goldie ever been. As far as attacking other dogs goes, yes. She has lashed out at them. She typically gets the stuffing whooped out of her by the dog she lashed out at. Like I stated, the dog she was living with bullied her very severely. She has been attacked many times by that dog, and has quite a few scars to prove it. She LOVES my brother's pit bull, and she loves his girlfriend's Chinese Crested. There is another dog, a Shiba Inu mix, though that she does NOT get along with. Goldie attempts to take over Lily's recliner chair, and Lily attempts to jump up there with her...this sets Goldie off and she lashes out at Lily, and then Lily pounces and attacks her badly.

So far, there has been two fights to my knowledge where my brother and my step father have had to go outside to break them apart. Now, the two are isolated from eachother.

I'd like to note that Goldie is not my brother's dog...she belonged to a friend of theirs. Nobody wants to see the poor girl go to the pound. I very much want to work with her, but I do not want her to be a danger to my dogs.

Thanks for suggesting the NILIF program. I have been thinking about that all morning, and I do think that is the best way to go with Goldie. But, would that help with her attacking other dogs over what she thinks is "her's?"

I'm sorry I forgot to mention that...it isn't just toys and food. It's everything. If she's on a porch, than it's HER porch and NO other dog is allowed on it. If she likes a blanket, she'll attempt to protect it with her life from other pooches. As long as she can lay on it, sit on it, or chew on it...it's her's.

Only when it comes to dogs, though. She gets on great with adults, children...like I said, she loves to play with other dogs. She isn't aggressive at all, as long as there's no chairs, toys, food, etc to claim as her own.

I think I should also add that, inside of the house, she isn't TOO overly possessive of things. The Chinese Crested stays indoors mostly, and Goldie plays with him inside. She hasn't attacked him over the couch or anything. Maybe she's just different with different dogs...or perhaps she is dominant over the crested, do you think?

I wish I knew what was going on in her mind! Such a beautiful dog, with such a dark, possessive personality. I hope I can help her; with help from people here. I'll also get in touch with the trainer that helped me with my boxer...I hope I still have her information written down somewhere around here. If not, suggestions on who to contact about this would be greatly appreciated, as well.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

> Thanks for suggesting the NILIF program. I have been thinking about that all morning, and I do think that is the best way to go with Goldie. But, would that help with her attacking other dogs over what she thinks is "her's?"


 The first step in clearing the dog’s mind about how resources are gained is to control the resource. For example, with the chair; had you required the dog to sit before climbing on the chair, every time, the dog will learn to look to you for direction or permission. This is really what NILIF is about; getting your dog to seek your attention before gaining access to a resource. Once the dog learns that she can’t have the resource unless she does “x”, “y”, or “z” behavior, her first thought is to request the resource by sitting, not to contest it. So yes, sitting and requesting the resource is incompatible with attacking other dogs. 

However, before disturbing Goldie your other dog should have requested the resource too. That way you’re still in control of the resource even if Goldie is now using it. From there, it’s your choice whether Goldie should have it alone (this is where I would start until the dog has had a significant time to adjust), or reward Goldie for good behavior when the other dog is on the chair; otherwise, Goldie doesn’t get the chair. 



> I'm sorry I forgot to mention that...it isn't just toys and food. It's everything. If she's on a porch, than it's HER porch and NO other dog is allowed on it. If she likes a blanket, she'll attempt to protect it with her life from other pooches. As long as she can lay on it, sit on it, or chew on it...it's her's.


 She’s made an agnostic association with other dogs. You need to change the association with differential reinforcement. Meanings, when other dogs are around you reward her heavily for appropriate behaviors. This also means you need to be in control of the dog’s environment…that’s entering Goldie’s space, where they are entering from, maintaining distance and control over the other dogs. You have to be proactive in setting up these scenarios, and avoid situations that are out of your control. 



> Maybe she's just different with different dogs...or perhaps she is dominant over the crested, do you think?


 Who knows, but it really doesn’t change how you should approach things. If you can predict scenarios where she can earn lots of rewards for interacting with other dogs, you’ve won half the battle. 



> I wish I knew what was going on in her mind!


 I think we all wish that, but the truth is we’ll never know. All we can know is how the dog’s environment changes her behavior, and what the consequences are for that behavior. If you can control the dog’s environment and the consequences for the behavior, you can control the dog’s behavior. What she’s thinking while doing it, we can only guess.


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

Since I noticed that you live in Arizona, where are you? Like Curbside said you need to maintain and control all toys, etc. I know an excellent behaviorist who lives in Tucson, Az. If you are interested to get the name of the person, send me a PM.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

See...that's where you lose me; Why must your dogs have so many toys available at once????

Having so many potential valuable things available at all times is only a reason for dogs to become possessive of them; Put them in a basket, in which YOU control their usage, and that solves a HUGE part of the problem. 

I have a resource guarder in my household, and I make sure she has no toys, or bones to guard; I feed her in a kennel so that the cats can't make the mistake of 'sharing' her dish. Even water is controlled with this girl right now, because she will chase the other dog, or the cats away; we lead her to the water dish, or bring one to her on an hourly basis right now. Anything a dog will highly value; food, water, treats, toys, NEEDS to be managed with an extreme resource guarder. Manage the resources and the dog's attitude will be much more relaxed; don't manage the resources and you can bet the dog will take it upon himself to guard everything that he deems his. 

With your new dog, you need to make sure that you are the controller of toys, so that she doesn't feel the need to handle the situation herself. Bring them out when you want to play with the dogs. 

As far as her not playing nice with the other dogs, when toys are involved, just keep her out of that situation for a while; and you may just never be able to put her in that sort of situation. she will probably play with your dogs fine when there is nothing to guard  And when it comes to those 'spaces' she figures she can guard, then you need to step in and 'take the space' back...even your posture can tell her that she doesn't need to be guarding that space, and to simply back off and relax, that you are in charge, and she doesn't need to be. NILIF is a great place to start. 

Perhaps a good training group can help you too; especially with the socialization aspect. Also it may be to your benefit to seek out a good behaviorist.


----------



## Katty2009 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi there, 

I know this is a very old forum but was wondering how u got on with goldie? My 2 year old male lab is having pretty much exactly the same problem with the dog we live with (not ours). He will get possessive over anything sometimes objects or even people, and will lash out and attack the little dog. We have lived with this other dog for over a year now and the problem seems to be getting worse. My dog gives really no warning and will launch into a full attack when it appears to be no apparent reason. It can be over toys or a bone, if someone comes to the house, if the dogs are barking at someone outside, or even if they are near each other. He has never been aggressive over his food bowl or water bowl. He has a couple times growled at other dogs or people if he is unsure about them and he is with me. Like he is protecting me. I have learned that facing him and confronting him face on when he does this with a big athorative no seems to have helped a lot. 

The other dog is a chiwhawha x foxy - not fixed and is very dominant. Often biting or trying to dominate my dog which he puts up with and never seems to bother him. He is never aggressive with people (although as mentioned above has barked or growled at people if he is unsure of them - this has always been outside the house), he hasn't had any possessive behaviours with people taking his things. Really mainly just the dog we live with. We had a dog behaviourist come and assess the situation but this really has not helped. I think his advice was not quite right at the time and I guess then I did not realise my dog had a possessive aggression. After reading this post I know this is what it is. The behaviourist said he felt the two dogs were fighting for dominance of the house which is probably somewhat true, but this does not explain my dogs aggression outside the house with other dogs and growling at people. 

We will be moving out of this house and away from the other dog at the end of this year but I would love to work with them and try and help fix the problem if I can. My dog does seem to be getting worse with his attacks and I want him to get better if at all possible. He is the best, most loving dog normally and I hate to see that side of him. 

I read up in the NILIF program and to be honest I do do most of those things. I always make his sit before he is aloud to do anything and he never demands my attention. Maybe just rewarding him with he shares or plays with the other dog may be the best way to help this situation. 

I would love to know how u got on with goldie and if you have any further advice at all.


----------

